# Heated Windshield Wipers



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody run them? Are they worth it?

I'm sick of operators busting off frozen wipers from our plow trucks, loaders, and tractors

Also, anyone use the clear view defrosters?

thx

matt


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have $1200 boss heated headlights and they still freeze....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I am interested in feedback from anyone using heated wipers . MM , you either drive way to fast or way too slow ........


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

SHAWZER said:


> I am interested in feedback from anyone using heated wipers . MM , you either drive way to fast or way too slow ........


We have Everblades on 2 of our trucks...I was going to install them on my personal truck before this winter, and now I'm wishing I did. One of our trucks they lasted about 6yrs before having to replace them...the other truck is a 2015 and still functioning as they should.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> We have Everblades on 2 of our trucks...I was going to install them on my personal truck before this winter, and now I'm wishing I did. One of our trucks they lasted about 6yrs before having to replace them...the other truck is a 2015 and still functioning as they should.


They work well in all conditions?

Back in the early '00s they worked great in blizzards but sucked when roads were wet.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They work well in all conditions?
> 
> Back in the early '00s they worked great in blizzards but sucked when roads were wet.


When we need them, they work great....other than that, I will just say they work "ok"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> When we need them, they work great....other than that, I will just say they work "ok"


Understood...


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have $1200 boss heated headlights and they still freeze....


That sucks. 

Maybe a plow deflector should be your next investment?



plow4beer said:


> We have Everblades on 2 of our trucks...I was going to install them on my personal truck before this winter, and now I'm wishing I did. One of our trucks they lasted about 6yrs before having to replace them...the other truck is a 2015 and still functioning as they should.


Never heard of them, and Google only found me info on a Florida hockey team. :terribletowel:












OK, found their website.

https://www.everblades.com/?gclid=C...TJPECQbJUQhoH6in5T5aF_-AneJtJjdsaArPBEALw_wcBhttps://www.everblades.com/?gclid=C...TJPECQbJUQhoH6in5T5aF_-AneJtJjdsaArPBEALw_wcB


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bighammer said:


> Maybe a plow deflector should be your next investment?


I have one, doesn't eliminate snow coming over.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My plow came with one the snow tore it off...


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I know it doesn't eliminate it, but when mine tore off, I couldn't wait to replace it. It does help.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Even though the rubber scrap I got is thick, (and I even doubled it) I've had an idea about making a heavy duty steel one.


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

Hmm not a bad idea. Ive searched and there are some other companies too with self regulating ones so you dont have to wire a switch. NICE.
maybe might need to do this?! Hmmmmm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2WHEELGNNR said:


> Hmm not a bad idea. Ive searched and there are some other companies too with self regulating ones so you dont have to wire a switch. NICE.
> maybe might need to do this?! Hmmmmm


Who?


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

Here are others I found.

Google Type S heated Wipers
walmart and autozone. each one wire individually??

https://crystalclearblades.com/
These guys are nuts at 420.00 a pair!!!

These are the ones auto on and off via engine running and via temp
https://ultraheatedblades.myshopify.com/
A Bit more that Everblades but not much and no wiring through the firewall whhich would be worth it for me personally. Temp sensor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Couple hundred bucks is worth a shot.


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

I would do these for a little more?!

https://ultraheatedblades.myshopify.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2WHEELGNNR said:


> I would do these for a little more?!
> 
> https://ultraheatedblades.myshopify.com/


That's what I was referring to.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


I just purchased a set if heated blades that have the module and temp sensor.
https://www.thermalblade.com
Gen 3 hooks straight to the battery very simple hook up.

I put a set on my Ford about a week and a half ago quick and dirty out in the cold (spent maybe 15 minutes) because they arrived a day later than I expected, and several storms were headed my way.

Plowed with them for about 40 hours total over 4 different storms the last week, 17 of those hours while it was still snowing with temps ranging from -13 to 25 F and only had to get out twice to bang the blades not because of streaking but because of ice build up on the top of the passenger side frame (only the squeegee is heated not the frame like other brands)

Obviously I can't speak about long term, but so far I am extremely happy with them.

Caveats...
You still have the problem of ice build up under them on the cowling that needs to he removed occasionally, and when it is sub zero you also need to keep the glass really hot or the water that accumulates on top of the blade instantly freezes at the top of the windshield when the wipers wipe.

First world problems I know but my feet got a little cold since I had to keep the defrost on high, and quite often in the past in sub zero temps I have worked with a cold windshield to combat icing, so all my heat was dedicated at the floor.

Edit: @Bluethumb posted recently that he picked up a set of Everblades he might have good feedback on that brand.


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

I have run the Gen 2 ThermalBlades for a few years now and they work great! Liked them so much I now also sell and install them.
I've got the Gen3 blades on a couple of other vehicles. Very easy to install and maintain.
We had freezing rain earlier this week so I disabled the passenger side wiper to do a side by side comparison. Huge difference! In the attached picture, you can see the difference between the two wipers.


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

nice comparison pick!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Think I'll order a set from each supplier.

Correction...ordered 2 sets from Thermal Blade and 1 from Ultra.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Think I'll order a set from each supplier.
> 
> Correction...ordered 2 sets from Thermal Blade and 1 from Ultra.


Mark, please come back with feedback on the ones you feel are better. Thanks, I'm interested in getting a set.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Mark, please come back with feedback on the ones you feel are better. Thanks, I'm interested in getting a set.


Hopefully can get at least 1 set installed before the next storm.

Could be an EPIC game changer...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hopefully can get at least 1 set installed before the next storm.
> 
> Could be an EPIC game changer...


Looked up the Ultra and when entering year of truck it only goes to 2016. What's up with that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Looked up the Ultra and when entering year of truck it only goes to 2016. What's up with that?


Wondered the same thing.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hopefully can get at least 1 set installed before the next storm.
> 
> Could be an EPIC game changer...


Did you get a chance to test them?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brad3403 said:


> Did you get a chance to test them?


I barely got them ordered...UltraHeatedblades needs to fix their website. I input my truck, year, number, etc. Nothing comes up. So I just order them. Then they call to ask what truck, year, etc. :terribletowel:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I barely got them ordered...UltraHeatedblades needs to fix their website. I input my truck, year, number, etc. Nothing comes up. So I just order them. Then they call to ask what truck, year, etc. :terribletowel:


What! So 1977 Sno Commander or 1973 Sno Fiter didn't come up...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! So 1977 Sno Commander or 1973 Sno Fiter didn't come up...?


Negative Ghostrider


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

What about a Walter?


----------



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

I have, (I believe) the crystal clear heated blades on my plow truck. They are the automatic style. Turn on when the temp is below 40, I think AND the battery voltage is above 12.8 or so. Basically detecting when the truck is running. I plow municipal streets. So a couple of things I decided I don't like. For starters the automatic feature. When it gets to the point I need to push back corners and I'm menuvering the V plow allot the voltage will drop below 12V and the wipers will turn off then back on when the voltage comes back. The problem is that the on and off makes them less efficient. They really need to stay on to continuously heat. Now before anyone comments on the voltage, I have 2 brand new AGM high output batteries, coupled to a 260 Amp alternator. Those of you who know Ohm's law knows voltage and current are inversely proportional assuming the resistance is constant. Meaning if charge current is high, then the battery/alternator voltage will be low. Additionally an alternator doesn't put out max current at idle, typical of when you are pushing banks back. The other problem I had was; I have 2 maintainer chargers mounted to my house for my trucks when they are parked for a bit . Plugging in to the chargers kept the wipers on all the time. I solved this with a relay on a keyed circuit. If the truck isn't running they can't come on. Don't get me wrong, I still like them very much and I never have to snap my blades, unless it's extremely cold and still snowing badly when I am pushing banks. Like mentioned above the blades don't stop the icing around the edges of the windshield or on the cowl. But if/when I do it again, I'm going with a switch and no thermostat . Just my 02¢ for what it's worth. Be safe out there all!


----------



## bllm87 (Nov 21, 2015)

I wonder if you could wire the trigger wire to a relay that is wired to the DRL or the parking lights, and bypass the voltage "sensor?" That way, if your truck was on and you had the parking lights or DRLs on, they would be on as long as the temp was in it's range to turn on and stay on, even if your voltage drops below 12.8 while plowing?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I just roll the window down and flick the blade as it passes. The amount of snow events we get doesn't warrant the price. I do like the idea and would have them if I was plowing all the time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Got the set from Ultra yesterday. Still working on the carnage from the past 7 weeks. Maybe we'll get them on today...maybe not.


----------



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

bllm87 said:


> I wonder if you could wire the trigger wire to a relay that is wired to the DRL or the parking lights, and bypass the voltage "sensor?" That way, if your truck was on and you had the parking lights or DRLs on, they would be on as long as the temp was in it's range to turn on and stay on, even if your voltage drops below 12.8 while plowing?


I mentioned in my post that I wired them to a key on circuit, using a relay. So yes you could do wit to the parking lights or DRL circuit as well. I opted for the Key On circuit so I do not have to deal with the lights on if I don't want to. I understand that typically if you need heated wipers you need lights. This way when I remote start my truck they are on, regardless of the state of the lights.
Further there is not a "trigger wire" per-say. They are meant to be wired directly to the battery. So they wiring is looking for full voltage and amperage to turn on and operate off of the batteries. Which is why I used a relay.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bruinzfan said:


> I have, (I believe) the crystal clear heated blades on my plow truck.


I contacted them awhile ago, seems like I couldn't order direct from their website at the time, and never heard back from them.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got the set from Ultra yesterday. Still working on the carnage from the past 7 weeks. Maybe we'll get them on today...maybe not.


Another expense just like the $600 plow lights that's just not needed...The Margins are definitely going to be effected....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It’s the snow collecting at the bottom of the windshield that turns to ice that causes the problems...Solve that issue and all will be wonderful....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's the snow collecting at the bottom of the windshield that turns to ice that causes the problems...Solve that issue and all will be wonderful....


K


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


Figured that would be your response....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Figured that would be your response....


Sure


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got the set from Ultra yesterday. Still working on the carnage from the past 7 weeks. Maybe we'll get them on today...maybe not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Finally got 1 set installed...the Ultras on my truck. And a great test overnight. Temps varied from 9°-12° so obviously the snow was very powdery. Never got any ice buildup on the wipers and it greatly reduced the buildup on the edge of the windshield and the wiper park area. Getting a little streaking on one but way better than the Everblades ever did.

The sensor mount needs some work. Supposed to stick it to your windshield...until you're brushing snow off your windshield.

The ice that did build up in the park area didn't freeze into 1 big block that I had to beat on to remove, it was smaller chunks that were easily removed.

I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's the snow collecting at the bottom of the windshield that turns to ice that causes the problems...Solve that issue and all will be wonderful....


Silicone heat strip.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Finally got the Thermalblades mounted on the trucks. 1 set on the Sterling and a couple on the RAMs. I haven't run the RAMs but they work great on the Sterling. We've had a couple significant snowfalls although no real cold temps, but they have stayed clear through both of them. 

Between that and getting the heater fixed on the Sterling, the windshield is staying clear.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Between that and getting the heater fixed on the Sterling, the windshield is staying clear.


This sounds like a big win for the safety and well being of the citizens of Grand cRapids...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> This sounds like a big win for the safety and well being of the citizens of Grand cRapids...


With this new heightened level of visibility Hopefully he won't hit any pedestrians crossing the road.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> With this new heightened level of visibility Hopefully he won't hit any pedestrians crossing the road.


All kidding aside I hit a guy with a plow and 3 tons of salt in the bed going about 15 mph...I was amazed when he got up and ran off.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

m_ice said:


> All kidding aside I hit a guy with a plow and 3 tons of salt in the bed going about 15 mph...I was amazed when he got up and ran off.


Was the guy's name Bambi? Might have looked like he was carrying a coatrack?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Was the guy's name Bambi? Might have looked like he was carrying a coatrack?


No...all he was concerned about was his lunch box, grabbed it and ran off :terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So I ordered a couple more sets of the ThermalBlades, a set for the derated 750 and for the new to me 5500 Cummings.

Was going to order replacements for my truck from Ultra and reread the post about the stupid sensor not sticking to the windshield long term. For $200 I can get an entire set of ThermalBlades or $120 and change for 2 replacement blades for my truck. Maybe I'll just get 1 for now. If their website works.

Probably will order some for one of the tractors as well. Still very impressed with the Thermals, the Ultras are OK.

Nevermind, just started the checkoot and they want $20 to ship one blade from Rockford to my place. Around 20 miles.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

So, i looked up thermal blades for the jeep. 
The gen 2 are the only ones that fit.
Looks like $74 each.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Still a fan of the Thermalblades. Haven't had any issues.


----------



## HeavyG603 (Sep 4, 2018)

Installed Thermal Blades on my Ram 3500. Work great, my only regret is waiting until January to do it lol.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still a fan of the Thermalblades. Haven't had any issues.


Thanks Mark, I ordered a set. I hardly ever leave the house anymore, but when I do, I like to see where I'm going. Wish I could mount one on my satellite dish.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Finally installed my set of ThermalBlades. So there was an issue with the shipping, it got lost somewhere. So I emailed ThermalBlades and a woman named Tiffany handled the situation perfectly. Sent out a new order 3 day priority, and refunded my previous shipping charge. So I got my new Blades and then a week or two later the lost package showed up. So I offered to send them back, but Tiffany said just keep them. So I got 2 sets. Awesome way to treat people. Thank you again to ThermalBlades.
I installed them this morning and it took me about 3.5 hrs. Most of that time is spent making sure all wires will reach where they need to reach. One wire to each wiper blade, black and red wire to battery and temperature sensing wire to the front of the grill. All wires originate at a module that controls all when the truck is running and it senses above 13v. Main problem is mounting the module in a spot where all wires can reach their final resting places. On my F250 I mounted it behind the coolant overflow tank. Two self tapping sheet metal screws to hold it. Directions are clear other than snapping on the adapters for my particular wiper blades (j-hook). I put the first one on upside down and had to break it to get it off. Seriously, it’s not snapping back off! Luckily I had 2 sets so I borrowed one from the extra set and ordered a few new ones ($.25) just in case. I should have looked closer before snapping it on wrong.
I also have a NOCO battery tender permanently mounted to the battery and plugged in through the front bumper. I installed that about 2 months ago. Sweet little unit! Module is not affected by this being on as voltage is low.
Heat will only come on in the wipers if the truck is on and reading above 13v and temp sensor (zip tied to front grill) reads outside temp as 39 degrees F (plus/minus 4 degrees). I haven’t had them in the snow yet, but next time it snows, I’ll be driving all over town just daring the snow to mess up my wipers!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Wonder if I can put a set on my maintainer. Been toying with the idea for awhile. Do they make them for 24volt systems? I suppose I would have trouble with the length of wires as well reaching the modual.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

On their website it says the Gen 3 blades are made for 12 and 24v systems .


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I think you guys are about 10 years behind the times. When your heated wiper blade gets a few inches up,on an ice covered/icing up glass,all heat is gone.Many trucks,even light duty,have lower windshield warmers,to heat the wipers,many cars and trucks,now,have heated windshield washer heated jets.Delphi,for many years, built heated WW heater systems,for all truck manufacturers,but they are now building their own.When you can spray hot washer solvent on the majority of the windshield, your results shall be immensely better. I am amazed people are still trying heated WW blades.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mountain Bob said:


> I think you guys are about 10 years behind the times. When your heated wiper blade gets a few inches up,on an ice covered/icing up glass,all heat is gone.Many trucks,even light duty,have lower windshield warmers,to heat the wipers,many cars and trucks,now,have heated windshield washer heated jets.Delphi,for many years, built heated WW heater systems,for all truck manufacturers,but they are now building their own.When you can spray hot washer solvent on the majority of the windshield, your results shall be immensely better. I am amazed people are still trying heated WW blades.


Not sure what goes on in Montana, but in Michigan we plow with the storm and often get slush/ water on the windshield that eventually freezes to the wipers, I know this because most Ford vehicles OEM is non heated blades, when we switched to heated blades, it was much better during snow events.
Heated windshield fluid might be nice on frosted window or a glaze or ice, don't see it as a need, although I've never had it.
Vents don't melt the ice/ snow at or below wipers, also not going to have the heat on full blast.

10 years behind? This thread is two years old and you're just now posting in it, me thinks you're behind


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mountain Bob said:


> I think you guys are about 10 years behind the times. When your heated wiper blade gets a few inches up,on an ice covered/icing up glass,all heat is gone.Many trucks,even light duty,have lower windshield warmers,to heat the wipers,many cars and trucks,now,have heated windshield washer heated jets.Delphi,for many years, built heated WW heater systems,for all truck manufacturers,but they are now building their own.When you can spray hot washer solvent on the majority of the windshield, your results shall be immensely better. I am amazed people are still trying heated WW blades.


I tried a washer fluid heater. It worked but didn't keep ice buildup off the wipers. Or the wiper park area.

That was probably 15 years ago.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I tried a washer fluid heater. It worked but didn't keep ice buildup off the wipers. Or the wiper park area.
> 
> That was probably 15 years ago.


You're 5 years ahead of the rest of us...:clapping:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I tried a washer fluid heater. It worked but didn't keep ice buildup off the wipers. Or the wiper park area.
> 
> That was probably 15 years ago.


Wiper park??...Are those the spaces in between Where the pregnant lady's park and the Handicaps??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Wiper park??...Are those the spaces in between Where the pregnant lady's park and the Handicaps??


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


No need to cop an attitude..Just asking a question


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> No need to cop an attitude..Just asking a question


Better than punching a cop...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not sure what goes on in Montana, but in Michigan we plow with the storm and often get slush/ water on the windshield that eventually freezes to the wipers, I know this because most Ford vehicles OEM is non heated blades, when we switched to heated blades, it was much better during snow events.
> Heated windshield fluid might be nice on frosted window or a glaze or ice, don't see it as a need, although I've never had it.
> Vents don't melt the ice/ snow at or below wipers, also not going to have the heat on full blast.
> 
> 10 years behind? This thread is two years old and you're just now posting in it, me thinks you're behind


Cool. I responded to new posts,not the original poster.(think about that)If heated blades work for you,all the better. A small delphi heated washer system holds about a quart of highly heated washer fluid.The newer units may even be more. We generally never have "slush", just dam cold/frozen.Gotta ask yourself why the big trucks on the ALCAN and Canada still prefer heated WW fluid,with a reserve.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> Cool. I responded to new posts,not the original poster.(think about that)If heated blades work for you,all the better. A small delphi heated washer system holds about a quart of highly heated washer fluid.The newer units may even be more. We generally never have "slush", just dam cold/frozen.Gotta ask yourself why the big trucks on the ALCAN and Canada still prefer heated WW fluid,with a reserve.


I've never tried heated washer fluid system. I'll try and read up on what people think of those as compared to heated wipers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm wondering if OTR trucks don't get the same amount of buildup due to just driving vs plow guys having snow blow up and onto windshields and building up on wipers. 

The washer fluid heater I tried heated the fluid up almost instantly but did nothing to melt ice buildup on wipers.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good news... I didn’t screw up the install! Cold enough this morning for them to heat up and they did. No precip to test them in but they seem to wipe the wiper fluid clean. One problem: these sit slightly higher off the surface of the windshield and the wiper jet sprays half into them when they are down all the way. No big deal but something I didn’t think to notice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Good news... I didn't screw up the install! Cold enough this morning for them to heat up and they did. No precip to test them in but they seem to wipe the wiper fluid clean. One problem: these sit slightly higher off the surface of the windshield and the wiper jet sprays half into them when they are down all the way. No big deal but something I didn't think to notice.


Heated wiper fluid?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heated wiper fluid?


Lol, only from the engine.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark Oomkes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if OTR trucks don't get the same amount of buildup due to just driving vs plow guys having snow blow up and onto windshields and building up on wipers.
> ...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Sorry,I kinda forgot this thread.I also guess I failed to realize all the slow speed,warm temp. snow plowers. Out here, not uncommon to have clear windshields,even in a snow event, then hit the highway,and the low temps soon take over and rob all the heat off the windshield and from the vehicle.I was just giving you guys an ultimate windshield/wiper melting system.Look at some of the ALCAN plowing vids,they do not go slow,even in a storm, and they depend on a clean windshield.


----------

